# Ncq Sp1614c!



## heino-th (6. August 2005)

Hallo,

da ich heute meinen neuen PC in Einzelteiel nbestellen wollte,
mir jedoch glücklicherweise davor noch die neue CHIP gekauft habe und dort einen Artikel über NCQ gelesen habe,
würde mich jetzt sehr dringend interressieren, ob die Samsung SP1614C mit 160GB NCQ unterstützt oder nicht?! ^^

Da ich heute eigentlich meine Komponenten bestellen wollte, würde ich mich sehr über schnelle Antwort freuen, da sich sonst die Bestellung verschieben müsste *g*

Schonmal vielen Danke!

mfg heino


----------

